# Which Chipper



## Lukes (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi, Well as you can see I'm new to this forum and I must say, I'm certainly impressed by what I have read in the forums so far.
I am currently looking at replacing our Vermeer BC1400 (The less said the better) with a Rayco 16.5. I did a quick search of the forums but didn't really find a lot of information about the Rayco, I did on the other hand find a lot about the BC1400 which leads me to believe that the Rayco might be an OK machine. I had a Demo for a few hours the other day which was fine but I'd really like to know what they're like after a few hundred hours or so.
Any feed back about the Rayco would be appreciated as would any other input about other chippers.
Regards,Luke


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 26, 2008)

Lukes, welcome to the site. I can tell you this much when it comes to buying a chipper. Get a unit you can get parts and service for. Rayco is manufactured in my state and I have heard mixed reviews about them but I have heard better things from those who could get parts and service for them as well as any brand of chipper. I have an old simple drum chipper with the Ford Industrial straight 6 300cu. It has a Rockford clutch and belt drive to power the drumhead. It breaksdown and I fix it. Short of an engine rebuild I am pretty comfortable working on my chipper. Consider what level of involvement you want in maintaining your chipper and remember that older stuff requires more TLC. Good Luck!


----------



## TDunk (Dec 27, 2008)

It doesn't matter what kind of chipper you buy, somewhere down the road your going to have problems with all of them. With having said that though, how you take care of/maintain your machine can determine how many break downs you have. (unless you get a lemon) Rayco makes some good stump grinders, so i'd tend to say that there chippers would be ok.


----------



## brushbandit (Dec 28, 2008)

I almost bought a Rayco 16.5 this week but instead bought a Bandit 1890 standard. The Rayco was tempting because it was priced very aggresively. I demoed a Rayco and liked it but a few things scare me about the Rayco. I don't like the small 21" dia. drum on the Rayco, the same as your old Vermeer. Bandit uses a 37" dia drum. Rayco uses a hydraulic clutch with electronic activation, alot to go wrong. What bothered me the most was that I don't see many people using the Rayco and Rayco isn't advertising their chippers anymore in any of the publications I read. I question their commitment to the chipper line. Also I own a 12 year old Bandit 200XP that has been a workhorse for us. The Bandit was more money but 6-8 years out I just didn't feel comfortable with the Rayco purchase. I could be wrong though, I own 2 Rayco stump grinders and I am very happy with both.


----------



## Lukes (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Gentlemen, You all have very valid points. The Vermeer has been a lemon from the day we bought it, the main problem being the electronically activated high idle. Time and time again Vermeer failed to rectify the problem which resulted in quite a lot of down time. I finally had enough, and decided to take matters into my own hands, I bypassed the control module and fitted a solenoid with an internal switch to change from the pull to hold coils- so far so good ( touch wood) This is only one of quite a few problems we've had and because of the back-up, I'm not keen to go down that route again.
The rayco looks OK, although you are correct Brushbandit, there is potential for similar problems with the electronically activated/ Hyd clutch.
I won't make a decision until I look at the Bandit, they seem to be everywhere which must say something.
Thanks again, your input is very much appreciated.
Regards, Luke


----------



## Aaction (Dec 31, 2008)

*Chipper*

Go for the Bandit 1590 or 1890.
You wont regret it!


----------



## Tree Trimmer (Dec 31, 2008)

Aaction said:


> Go for the Bandit 1590 or 1890.
> You wont regret it!



+1, but get a big engine, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 4, 2009)

*1590 and 1890*



Tree Trimmer said:


> +1, but get a big engine, you won't be disappointed.



Both are awesome machines! I agree on the big engine. :jawdrop: Make sure you've got a winch too!


----------



## fishercat (Jan 5, 2009)

*Bandit owner here.i am very happy.*

i have never seen a Rayco chipper here and we have a lot of tree companies.Morbark makes an excellent chipper as well.i know someone withe a Conehead and they love it.i'd never buy another Vermeer.i have a buddy with a Woodchuck WC17 which is an awesome chipper ,but he is selling it to pay bills.


----------



## treewest (Jan 22, 2009)

*Salsco?*

I'm new to the site and I am looking for some feedback on Salsco chippers. I have their 8635 model with the kubota deisel. It has been awsome so far, however I would love to hear what they are like after 500hrs or more.


----------

